# For sale section...Should replies be aloud?



## Jackson (Dec 22, 2005)

Just a thought...move this thread but only If Necessary...

I mean its frustrating sometimes that i cant ask the size of an ooth or other questions....i know i can just PM/email the seller but i bet the seller would get annoyed answering the same Q's over and over.

This isnt a stab at the forum set up....just curious as to how others feel on this subject.


----------



## hortus (Dec 22, 2005)

ehh if they want that money they might as well answer some questions. heck if your paying enuff money you should annoy them anyway just so you dont feel ripped off


----------



## Samzo (Dec 22, 2005)

lol once again people vote for the "liberal" and "conservative"


----------



## Andrew (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont think they should be allowed. If you want to ask them something, send em a PM or email. Its not that difficult.


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2005)

I think they should and it is one thing I would change if I owned this site. All other sites I visit allow it.


----------



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, they should be allowed. Then sellers can give updates on what's sold out/still available. Also, so those curious on prices can actually get answers without emailing, like it says so in the forum rules that very few people follow in the classified ads.


----------



## Ian (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, it should be allowed...although, maybe its not allowed so it does not turn into a discussion? I mean, they are classifieds, not discussion forums...

Might help to be able to post a few q's tho. I'm kinda for and against.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Gecko Assassins (Dec 25, 2005)

> Yes, they should be allowed. Then sellers can give updates on what's sold out/still available. Also, so those curious on prices can actually get answers without emailing, like it says so in the forum rules that very few people follow in the classified ads.


I agree with you. That way people don't have to keep making new topics just saying something for example "All Lobster roaches are sold out". They can just edit the post anytime instead of wasting time of making a new topic.


----------

